# ASV RC-30



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

Has any one tried out the new ASV RC-30 mini loader? We have been approached about becoming a dealer and would like some user feed back.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Are you a Cat dealer? Around here ASV guy are usually Cat guys because Cat own a big part of ASV.I would be cautious because I have heard that Cat is coming out with a ASV under carrige on a CAT skidloader. My Cat salesman when I asked to demo the small ASV said wait until the Cat came out.


----------



## diginahole (Feb 1, 2001)

I haven't tried the ASV but specs look great on it except for the all important lift height and capacity only 800Lbs 78" high. My Bobcat 553 has 9HP less than ASV but will lift 950Lbs 103" high. The idea looks great but this is the biggest factor when choosing a skid steer for me. I will stay with Bobcat for now.


----------



## Rex Mann (Nov 26, 2000)

We did a demo for half a day. It was way to small to lift any full bundles of materials. We were looking at it as a tool to speed up the process while cutting down on turf damage. We found the bucket to be to small-holds about 2 wheelbarrows. We went in a diffrent direction.

Rex


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

Diggerman, no cat dealer here. From talking with the sales rep, he says that most Cat dealers will not handle the machine for its size. The unit will be sold mostly thru independant dealers. We use a Bobcat 751. It does just fine for what we do. We are looking at the machine as a tool to incorporate into our landscaping sector. We have a lot of small areas that this machine could acces. We were looking at the Ramrod with the track system but have decided to hold off and see. The Cat skid loader with the tracks may be a machine to look at. Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

I rented a Ramrod to scrape down some sidewalks a couple of days ago,it most certainly has its place, but for me I need a production machine and I think the small ASV would by far out perform the Ramrod


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

*????*

I sell Ramrods and demoed an ASV it is a nice machine, a little on the light side. I considered becoming a dealer but they are a little too pricey for that size machine. If I wanted to sell machines in the $20k range, I would sell New Holland (The Best). I am currently in the process of getting away from Ramrod (no dealer support) and steering toward dealing the *Finn*(Made in the USA) miniskid it is a much nicer and better built mini.


----------

